# Dear Uber customers



## prdelnik666

I hope you are feeling really good about your cheap Uber rides. After all they are cheap only because the driver is being exploited. Like in a sweat shop, only here Uber driver brings his own car and gas to serve you. I think bus fare is more expensive now. Yet you are still not reaching for some cash to give to this exploited driver. Feels good, you saved some money at someone's expense, now you can get another $6 latte and tip the barrista. Why not? The trip to the airport you paid $40 when you took a cab is now only $14 bucks. Yeah. Feels good. The nice driver loaded and unloaded your heavy ass luggage. Oh, sorry, I forgot - you did tip him. You promised to give him five ****ing stars. Have you checked the driver's seat? I seriously doubt a four year old drove you to the airport. So stop treating these hard working adults like kindergarten kids and use promissory note that you will give him five ****ing stars. Maybe you will maybe you won't. Who cares?! Tip him!!! With real cash so he can
feed his family without resorting to EBT!!!! Stop using the excuse that tip is included. I mean really? What part of the 0.70/mile do you think is a "tip"??? Grow up and stop exploiting the drivers. Tip your drivers!!!


----------



## Txchick

prdelnik666 said:


> I hope you are feeling really good about your cheap Uber rides. After all they are cheap only because the driver is being exploited. Like in a sweat shop, only here Uber driver brings his own car and gas to serve you. I think bus fare is more expensive now. Yet you are still not reaching for some cash to give to this exploited driver. Feels good, you saved some money at someone's expense, now you can get another $6 latte and tip the barrista. Why not? The trip to the airport you paid $40 when you took a cab is now only $14 bucks. Yeah. Feels good. The nice driver loaded and unloaded your heavy ass luggage. Oh, sorry, I forgot - you did tip him. You promised to give him five ****ing stars. Have you checked the driver's seat? I seriously doubt a four year old drove you to the airport. So stop treating these hard working adults like kindergarten kids and use promissory note that you will give him five ****ing stars. Maybe you will maybe you won't. Who cares?! Tip him!!! With real cash so he can
> feed his family without resorting to EBT!!!! Stop using the excuse that tip is included. I mean really? What part of the 0.70/mile do you think is a "tip"??? Grow up and stop exploiting the drivers. Tip your drivers!!!


Bravo!! Bravo!! "Handclap "!!


----------



## uber_sea

You should stop driving at these rates.


----------



## UberBlackPr1nce

uber_sea said:


> You should stop driving at these rates.


Yes. I don't see how people keep driving its.mind boggling.


----------



## Oc_DriverX

prdelnik666 said:


> I hope you are feeling really good about your cheap Uber rides. After all they are cheap only because the driver is being exploited. Like in a sweat shop, only here Uber driver brings his own car and gas to serve you. I think bus fare is more expensive now. Yet you are still not reaching for some cash to give to this exploited driver. Feels good, you saved some money at someone's expense, now you can get another $6 latte and tip the barrista. Why not? The trip to the airport you paid $40 when you took a cab is now only $14 bucks. Yeah. Feels good. The nice driver loaded and unloaded your heavy ass luggage. Oh, sorry, I forgot - you did tip him. You promised to give him five ****ing stars. Have you checked the driver's seat? I seriously doubt a four year old drove you to the airport. So stop treating these hard working adults like kindergarten kids and use promissory note that you will give him five ****ing stars. Maybe you will maybe you won't. Who cares?! Tip him!!! With real cash so he can
> feed his family without resorting to EBT!!!! Stop using the excuse that tip is included. I mean really? What part of the 0.70/mile do you think is a "tip"??? Grow up and stop exploiting the drivers. Tip your drivers!!!


Well written! The only thing that perhaps should be added to your letter is something like:

.... Despite the fact that Uber says there is not need to tip, please be aware that there is no tip included in your fare. In fact the only part of the fare that is really a tip is the $1 Safe Rider Fee, which is essentially a tip to Uber. In fact, on minimum fares, Uber takes up to 60% of the fare total....


----------



## UberLuxbod

Rates will only go up if they lose enough drivers to cause supply problems


----------



## Sydney Uber

UberLuxbod said:


> Rates will only go up if they lose enough drivers to cause supply problems


Unfortunately, Uber is being saved by recent law changes. Only Last week California joined the growing list of states and started allowing illegal immigrants the right to hold a valid car licence.

A whole new source of cheap labour.


----------



## corpsman2012

The way I see it, just have fun, don't go into these trips expecting these extra tips . If you do receive one then its just a bonus! No one is holding a gun to your head to do this, Especially as a career! If your disgruntled, perhaps its time to look for a different hobby/work.


----------



## Sydney Uber

corpsman2012 said:


> The way I see it, just have fun, don't go into these trips expecting these extra tips . If you do receive one then its just a bonus! No one is holding a gun to your head to do this, Especially as a career! If your disgruntled, perhaps its time to look for a different hobby/work.


That's a great attitude to have corpsman, and I'm sure those easy going vibes make for good passenger "experiences" and reflect in your good rating.

You're right about looking beyond UBER if its starting to get to you. MY take in UBER Black for the first 4 -months was a healthy àverage each weekend when my regular corporate clients dry up.

It simply didn't last because of UBER's blind on boarding of drivers and expansion strategy. Its duplicated everywhere in the world.

I'm OK, after the realisation that UBER was not a Partner to be trusted and I needed to move on. I hit a lean patch but soon won a new pipeline of work that increased on what i was taking on UBER.

But i feel for the drivers who went out and financed cars based on UBER's healthy and sustainable launch rates. They've watched their takings drop by over 50% whilst costs rise, and insurance became an issue that is still caising major concern.

There are so many unemployed and under employed folk EVERYWHERE in the world. Uber seemed a great way to bring in the money for these part timers. But when the reality hits with mounting costs on a financed car they feel trapped.

I'm glad UBER works for you, its not depreciating your car and adding running costs. Its seems like you also have the insurance issue licked and able to roll without a care in the world.

Good work!


----------



## ChrisInABQ

Sydney Uber said:


> That's a great attitude to have corpsman, and I'm sure those easy going vibes make for good passenger "experiences" and reflect in your good rating.
> 
> ...I'm glad UBER works for you, its not depreciating your car and adding running costs. Its seems like you also have the insurance issue licked and able to roll without a care in the world.
> 
> Good work!


I'm lovin' the subtle hint of sarcasm!


----------



## observer

Sydney Uber said:


> Unfortunately, Uber is being saved by recent law changes. Only Last week California joined the growing list of states and started allowing illegal immigrants the right to hold a valid car licence.
> 
> A whole new source of cheap labour.


Most immigrants have better jobs than driving for Uber.


----------



## gregthedriver

People like to be driven around by a dude on his third job and 90th work hr , who doesn't know the city and just got their license. That sounds like a safe ride to me


----------



## Josho

well written letter

unfortunately no customer will ever read that letter because drivers dont have millions of dollars to spend on marketing like uber does

instead the rider will read a letter from uber saying how because of the cheap rates the drivers get to do so many rides that they become millionaires


----------



## LA Cabbie

I live in a mainly Hispanic area. Before uber began aggressively marketing to the Spanish community there were no uber cabs this far up in the valley. Now look at this photo.


----------



## Ricardo Branson

_unfortunately no customer will ever read that letter because drivers dont have millions of dollars to spend on marketing like uber does_

I'm a customer in the UK. I don't tip, and I won't in the future. That said - tipping is not so prevalent for taxi's here.

Travis has made it clear that he aims to bring the cost of uberX down to the absolute minimum, where demand meets supply. It wouldn't surprise me if part of their plan is to see if driver numbers drop off as an experiment. If they take it too far, they can always put prices back up again. Surge automatically takes care of that anyway to an extent.

I do not like that Uber have dropped rates for drivers with no warning though, that seems deeply unethical to me and has changed my perception of the company entirely. I'll still support the drivers who want to carry on though by using the service. Just not with tips.

Uber have always made it clear that tips aren't required. I know that when I book & you know that every time you accept a ping. If this situation really doesn't work for you, go and do something else.

_"When you think everything is someone else's fault, you will suffer a lot. When you realize that everything springs only from yourself, you will learn both peace and joy." - Dalai Lama _

Good luck.


----------



## Syd

prdelnik666 said:


> I hope you are feeling really good about your cheap Uber rides. After all they are cheap only because the driver is being exploited. Like in a sweat shop, only here Uber driver brings his own car and gas to serve you. I think bus fare is more expensive now. Yet you are still not reaching for some cash to give to this exploited driver. Feels good, you saved some money at someone's expense, now you can get another $6 latte and tip the barrista. Why not? The trip to the airport you paid $40 when you took a cab is now only $14 bucks. Yeah. Feels good. The nice driver loaded and unloaded your heavy ass luggage. Oh, sorry, I forgot - you did tip him. You promised to give him five ****ing stars. Have you checked the driver's seat? I seriously doubt a four year old drove you to the airport. So stop treating these hard working adults like kindergarten kids and use promissory note that you will give him five ****ing stars. Maybe you will maybe you won't. Who cares?! Tip him!!! With real cash so he can
> feed his family without resorting to EBT!!!! Stop using the excuse that tip is included. I mean really? What part of the 0.70/mile do you think is a "tip"??? Grow up and stop exploiting the drivers. Tip your drivers!!!


We're not a sweatshop, nor is this third world business practice. You choose to work for UBER. Have you ever been to a third world country? Kids in China have zero choice in the matter, to work in a sweatshop. It's nothing less then modern day slavery,not that I dont empathize with you. You can not compare UBER to a sweatshop, your reaching my friend. Uber does not hold you at gunpoint ,and force you to work. The wonderful thing about this this country is were born free, we only enslave our selfs to the corporations. You can always do better


----------



## UberHustla

gregthedriver said:


> People like to be driven around by a dude on his third job and 90th work hr , who doesn't know the city and just got their license. That sounds like a safe ride to me


Obviously you're forgetting about that $1 safe ride fee. That actually helps guide the car safely to where it needs to go


----------



## Syd

Sydney Uber said:


> Unfortunately, Uber is being saved by recent law changes. Only Last week California joined the growing list of states and started allowing illegal immigrants the right to hold a valid car licence.
> 
> A whole new source of cheap labour.


California deserves everything they get. They are a prime example of what liberal, left wing ,socialist ****s are doing to them. People Are fleeing California like crazy. The voters allowed this immigration,license debacle to happen. No empathy.


----------



## observer

Syd said:


> California deserves everything they get. They are a prime example of what liberal, left wing ,socialist ****s are doing to them. People Are fleeing California like crazy. The voters allowed this immigration,license debacle to happen. No empathy.





Syd said:


> California deserves everything they get. They are a prime example of what liberal, left wing ,socialist ****s are doing to them. People Are fleeing California like crazy. The voters allowed this immigration,license debacle to happen. No empathy.


Yes people, California sucks.

The weather here is terrible. Temperature remains too static at around 75 degrees. Hardly ever rains.

There's not much to do either.
There are almost no mountains to go skiing, camping, hiking. The beaches are terrible too, with limited amounts of surfing, diving, fishing or hanging out at the beach.

California technology sucks.
There are no 40B dollar companies being built.High tech jobs are dying out at Silicon Valley. Apple and Google really should have been smarter and started up in oh, I don't know, maybe South Carolina. Tesla and Space X could have surely benefited from the awesome monster mudder technology in South Carolina.

Please don't come to California. I hate it here and will be leaving as soon as I can.
Maybe I'll move to South Carolina...


----------



## Oc_DriverX

corpsman2012 said:


> The way I see it, just have fun, don't go into these trips expecting these extra tips . If you do receive one then its just a bonus! No one is holding a gun to your head to do this, Especially as a career! If your disgruntled, perhaps its time to look for a different hobby/work.


I realize that you are somewhat new here, but if you had read this board, you would realize that the "its time to look for a different hobby/work" line gets really old.


----------



## S0n1a

prdelnik666 said:


> I hope you are feeling really good about your cheap Uber rides. After all they are cheap only because the driver is being exploited. Like in a sweat shop, only here Uber driver brings his own car and gas to serve you. I think bus fare is more expensive now. Yet you are still not reaching for some cash to give to this exploited driver. Feels good, you saved some money at someone's expense, now you can get another $6 latte and tip the barrista. Why not? The trip to the airport you paid $40 when you took a cab is now only $14 bucks. Yeah. Feels good. The nice driver loaded and unloaded your heavy ass luggage. Oh, sorry, I forgot - you did tip him. You promised to give him five ****ing stars. Have you checked the driver's seat? I seriously doubt a four year old drove you to the airport. So stop treating these hard working adults like kindergarten kids and use promissory note that you will give him five ****ing stars. Maybe you will maybe you won't. Who cares?! Tip him!!! With real cash so he can
> feed his family without resorting to EBT!!!! Stop using the excuse that tip is included. I mean really? What part of the 0.70/mile do you think is a "tip"??? Grow up and stop exploiting the drivers. Tip your drivers!!!


U said everything I ever wanted to say to all 98% non tippers I have given rides to.


----------



## UberHustla

observer said:


> Yes, people California sucks.
> 
> The weather here is terrible. Temperature remains too static at around 75 degrees. Hardly ever rains.
> 
> There's not much to do either.
> There are almost no mountains to go skiing, camping, hiking. The beaches are terrible too, with limited amounts of surfing, diving, fishing or hanging out at the beach.
> 
> California technology sucks.
> There are no 40B dollar companies being built.High tech jobs are dying out at Silicon Valley. Apple and Google really should have been smarter and started up in oh, I don't know, maybe South Carolina. Tesla and Space X could have surely benefited from the awesome monster mudder technology in South Carolina.
> 
> Please don't come to California. I hate it here and will be leaving as soon as I can.
> Maybe I'll move to South Carolina...


I moved to California from the east coast. LOVE it here!*

*in the interest of full disclosure, I have never been to South Carolina


----------



## Syd

observer said:


> Yes, people California sucks.
> 
> The weather here is terrible. Temperature remains too static at around 75 degrees. Hardly ever rains.
> 
> There's not much to do either.
> There are almost no mountains to go skiing, camping, hiking. The beaches are terrible too, with limited amounts of surfing, diving, fishing or hanging out at the beach.
> 
> California technology sucks.
> There are no 40B dollar companies being built.High tech jobs are dying out at Silicon Valley. Apple and Google really should have been smarter and started up in oh, I don't know, maybe South Carolina. Tesla and Space X could have surely benefited from the awesome monster mudder technology in South Carolina.
> 
> Please don't come to California. I hate it here and will be leaving as soon as I can.
> Maybe I'll move to South Carolina...


I'm not getting in a war of words with you. Pick up a business journal, you might like south, Carolina. We're infested with illegals just the rest of the country.


----------



## prdelnik666

uber_sea said:


> You should stop driving at these rates.


I have stopped. But there are still drivers out there being exploited. And before you start with no one is putting a gun to their head to drive schpeel - for whatever reasons they are still out there driving. Maybe they are stuck because they bought a car to drive for uber and now that car is worthless with 80,000 miles on a new car, maybe they are looking for jobs and still need to pay their rent - whatever reasons they have its their business. Doesn't mean they should be exploited like this.


----------



## prdelnik666

Ricardo Branson said:


> _unfortunately no customer will ever read that letter because drivers dont have millions of dollars to spend on marketing like uber does_
> 
> I'm a customer in the UK. I don't tip, and I won't in the future. That said - tipping is not so prevalent for taxi's here.
> 
> Travis has made it clear that he aims to bring the cost of uberX down to the absolute minimum, where demand meets supply. It wouldn't surprise me if part of their plan is to see if driver numbers drop off as an experiment. If they take it too far, they can always put prices back up again. Surge automatically takes care of that anyway to an extent.
> 
> I do not like that Uber have dropped rates for drivers with no warning though, that seems deeply unethical to me and has changed my perception of the company entirely. I'll still support the drivers who want to carry on though by using the service. Just not with tips.
> 
> Uber have always made it clear that tips aren't required. I know that when I book & you know that every time you accept a ping. If this situation really doesn't work for you, go and do something else.
> 
> _"When you think everything is someone else's fault, you will suffer a lot. When you realize that everything springs only from yourself, you will learn both peace and joy." - Dalai Lama _
> 
> Good luck.


Just a standard excuse to keep exploiting people. "Uber said not to tip so I wont". No matter what. In the US people tip just to get their coffee poured at Starbucks. Why would you not tip when you receive an excellent service, bottled water, snacks etc??? If uber says to jump off the bridge I'm sure you will. When you get in an accident because the uber car had bold tires you will remember why you should of tipped. When the rates were decent tipping wasn't an issue and everyone was fine with that. Now at less then 0.70/mile is not ok not to tip anymore. Just not ok. Oh and btw their constant changing of rates and rules without any warning or input from drivers- many people invested their hard earned money when the model was 180 different. They bought cars and were ok with where things were. Not now. But you get what you pay for. Keep being cheap. Enjoy your (un)safe ride.


----------



## cybertec69

observer said:


> Yes, people California sucks.
> 
> The weather here is terrible. Temperature remains too static at around 75 degrees. Hardly ever rains.
> 
> There's not much to do either.
> There are almost no mountains to go skiing, camping, hiking. The beaches are terrible too, with limited amounts of surfing, diving, fishing or hanging out at the beach.
> 
> California technology sucks.
> There are no 40B dollar companies being built.High tech jobs are dying out at Silicon Valley. Apple and Google really should have been smarter and started up in oh, I don't know, maybe South Carolina. Tesla and Space X could have surely benefited from the awesome monster mudder technology in South Carolina.
> 
> Please don't come to California. I hate it here and will be leaving as soon as I can.
> Maybe I'll move to South Carolina...


You should move to NYC, you will love it.


----------



## cybertec69

Ricardo Branson said:


> _unfortunately no customer will ever read that letter because drivers dont have millions of dollars to spend on marketing like uber does_
> 
> I'm a customer in the UK. I don't tip, and I won't in the future. That said - tipping is not so prevalent for taxi's here.
> 
> Travis has made it clear that he aims to bring the cost of uberX down to the absolute minimum, where demand meets supply. It wouldn't surprise me if part of their plan is to see if driver numbers drop off as an experiment. If they take it too far, they can always put prices back up again. Surge automatically takes care of that anyway to an extent.
> 
> I do not like that Uber have dropped rates for drivers with no warning though, that seems deeply unethical to me and has changed my perception of the company entirely. I'll still support the drivers who want to carry on though by using the service. Just not with tips.
> 
> Uber have always made it clear that tips aren't required. I know that when I book & you know that every time you accept a ping. If this situation really doesn't work for you, go and do something else.
> 
> _"When you think everything is someone else's fault, you will suffer a lot. When you realize that everything springs only from yourself, you will learn both peace and joy." - Dalai Lama _
> 
> Good luck.


I feel sorry for the drivers picking up your cheap stinking ass


----------



## Sydney Uber

Ricardo Branson said:


> _unfortunately no customer will ever read that letter because drivers dont have millions of dollars to spend on marketing like uber does_
> 
> I'm a customer in the UK. I don't tip, and I won't in the future. That said - tipping is not so prevalent for taxi's here.
> 
> Travis has made it clear that he aims to bring the cost of uberX down to the absolute minimum, where demand meets supply. It wouldn't surprise me if part of their plan is to see if driver numbers drop off as an experiment. If they take it too far, they can always put prices back up again. Surge automatically takes care of that anyway to an extent.
> 
> I do not like that Uber have dropped rates for drivers with no warning though, that seems deeply unethical to me and has changed my perception of the company entirely. I'll still support the drivers who want to carry on though by using the service. Just not with tips.
> 
> Uber have always made it clear that tips aren't required. I know that when I book & you know that every time you accept a ping. If this situation really doesn't work for you, go and do something else.
> 
> _"When you think everything is someone else's fault, you will suffer a lot. When you realize that everything springs only from yourself, you will learn both peace and joy." - Dalai Lama _
> 
> Good luck.


Mr Branson, good to have you onboard.

You make a couple of strong points which are formed by your own opinion and values. I note that you also take direction from the Dalai llama. Not a bad person to be reading and seeking spiritual guidance from.

I guess if a 40b company which you find deeply unethical, directs you to throw out a simple human convention that acknowledges and rewards a driver for working above and beyond his meagre pay is OK to you.

What if a 40b company said it wasn't necessary to close the door on the way out, that would be OK? Or Be led to believe that riding with UBERX is so much cheaper than owning a car that tipping would upset that calculation.

Don't do that Mr Branson - you have heard how the CEO of UBER has said the only reason why UBER is so expensive is "because there is a Dude in the front seat".

That "Dude" the driver is seen as a expense, an impediment by you and UBER on the road to cheaper transport.

Go ahead, listen to a company that tracks, records then makes graphical and written statements about its riders sexual activities, threatens journalists who write negatively about it, deactivates drivers based on a flawed rating system.

Mr Branson just don't think that all those Dalai llama quotes you trot out will ever save your cheap unethical ass


----------



## ChrisInABQ

Ricardo Branson said:


> I'm a customer in the UK. I don't tip, and I won't in the future. That said - tipping is not so prevalent for taxi's here.
> 
> Uber have always made it clear that tips aren't required. I know that when I book & you know that every time you accept a ping.


Tipping is also not required when I get a haircut, when I get a car wash (with a human present), when I eat at a full-service restaurant, when I get my sack waxed, or really any other service I can think of. Unless you have a large dinner party (in numbers, not size of the individuals) where gratuity is automatically charged, tipping is at the discretion of the person receiving the service. Here, we tend to value a gratuity for a service provided, unless that service sucked or was unpleasant. For Uber to say it's not required and then insinuate that it's already included...that's just deceptive. In my experiences, I believe that most who don't tip drivers are not failing to do so because they're that cheap...I believe they think some kind of gratuity is already included. This, however, is not the case!


----------



## jagmeister

corpsman2012 said:


> The way I see it, just have fun, don't go into these trips expecting these extra tips . If you do receive one then its just a bonus! No one is holding a gun to your head to do this, Especially as a career! If your disgruntled, perhaps its time to look for a different hobby/work.


You work for Uber... As an EMPLOYEE, don't you?
I LOSE MONRMEY if I'm STUPID enough to drive for them at these RIP-OFF-TGE-DRIVER-Rates!

Get REAL, Uber!
PAY UP!

It's REGULATION TIME!

Law Maker's, START YOUR PENS!


----------



## jagmeister

UberHustla said:


> Obviously you're forgetting about that $1 safe ride fee. That actually helps guide the car safely to where it needs to go


Yeah, right!

Sometimes Uber's app TRIES to guide drivers 10 Mikes Out To Sea!


----------



## JaxBeachDriver

prdelnik666 said:


> I think bus fare is more expensive now.


Funny you should share that. Here's a real quote from an actual email I received from Uber today: "Our logic is that with reduced prices, Uber is able to not just grow demand, but expand the market base of Uber riders who normally wouldn't use Uber due to a price constraint. If we are able to effectively become the default choice of transportation (for instance, for someone who would normally ride the bus) that means a lot more potential riders. With a larger ridership/more riders per rider, our partners will be able to have more trips per hour, will lead to similar or even higher earnings per hour!"

I have a real issue with them trying to go after bus riders. The reason bus fares (and shuttle fares, etc) are so cheap is because there are 20+ other people (and taxes, etc) sharing the cost of that transport. It's not door-to-door service. It's efficient, be-there-or-get-left transportation, subsidized by the government. One whole car to yourself for the price of a bus? UBERLOGIC!


----------



## Roogy

JaxBeachDriver said:


> I have a real issue with them trying to go after bus riders. The reason bus fares (and shuttle fares, etc) are so cheap is because there are 20+ other people (and taxes, etc) sharing the cost of that transport. It's not door-to-door service. It's efficient, be-there-or-get-left transportation, subsidized by the government. One whole car to yourself for the price of a bus? UBERLOGIC!


Mass transit is also more environmentally responsible and better for reducing traffic. If 40 people are leaving from the same general location and going to the same general location at about the same time it makes better sense all around for them to be on 1 bus and not in 40 personal uber taxis made cheap because the driver is getting 25 cents a mile and is too dumb to stop.


----------



## observer

Roogy said:


> Mass transit is also more environmentally responsible and better for reducing traffic. If 40 people are leaving from the same general location and going to the same general location at about the same time it makes better sense all around for them to be on 1 bus and not in 40 personal uber taxis made cheap because the driver is getting 25 cents a mile and is too dumb to stop.


That is one reason PUCs in CA and other states want Ubers passenger data.


----------



## Roogy

prdelnik666 said:


> Now at less then 0.70/mile is not ok not to tip anymore. Just not ok.


Disagree. I say DO NOT TIP anyone who is driving for less than a dollar a mile. At sub-$1 rates drivers are taking a loss so that Travis and Uber pre-IPO investors can cash in for billions. I would not subsidize a driver who is dumb enough to be doing that.

It is not the responsibility of passengers to make up for Travis' shafting of drivers. It honestly sickens me to look at the passenger app and still see drivers on the road in Lexington and Nashville.


----------



## JaxBeachDriver

Roogy said:


> Mass transit is also more environmentally responsible and better for reducing traffic. If 40 people are leaving from the same general location and going to the same general location at about the same time it makes better sense all around for them to be on 1 bus and not in 40 personal uber taxis made cheap because the driver is getting 25 cents a mile and is too dumb to stop.


COMPLETELY AGREE.


----------



## UberHustla

Ricardo Branson said:


> _unfortunately no customer will ever read that letter because drivers dont have millions of dollars to spend on marketing like uber does_
> 
> I'm a customer in the UK. I don't tip, and I won't in the future. That said - tipping is not so prevalent for taxi's here.
> 
> Travis has made it clear that he aims to bring the cost of uberX down to the absolute minimum, where demand meets supply. It wouldn't surprise me if part of their plan is to see if driver numbers drop off as an experiment. If they take it too far, they can always put prices back up again. Surge automatically takes care of that anyway to an extent.
> 
> I do not like that Uber have dropped rates for drivers with no warning though, that seems deeply unethical to me and has changed my perception of the company entirely. I'll still support the drivers who want to carry on though by using the service. Just not with tips.
> 
> Uber have always made it clear that tips aren't required. I know that when I book & you know that every time you accept a ping. If this situation really doesn't work for you, go and do something else.
> 
> _"When you think everything is someone else's fault, you will suffer a lot. When you realize that everything springs only from yourself, you will learn both peace and joy." - Dalai Lama _
> 
> Good luck.


What a cheap bastard lol. Tips are never required. When you have to be told when to tip and when not to, you have no class. Period. From what I've seen when it comes to people in the UK, at least you don't have to worry about dentist bills

"It's not tipping I believe in. It's over tipping"
Vincent "Vinny" Antonelli


----------



## JaxBeachDriver

UberHustla said:


> What a cheap bastard lol. Tips are never required. When you have to be told when to tip and when not to, you have no class. Period. From what I've seen when it comes to people in the UK, at least you don't have to worry about dentist bills
> 
> "It's not tipping I believe in. It's over tipping"
> Vincent "Vinny" Antonelli


I've always tipped taxis in Scotland.
Tipping is less prevalent in the UK, and can even be offensive in some instances, as some service professionals see it as an insult.
But here in the US of A, few people would be insulted by a tip.


----------



## UberHustla

JaxBeachDriver said:


> I've always tipped taxis in Scotland.
> Tipping is less prevalent in the UK, and can even be offensive in some instances, as some service professionals see it as an insult.
> But here in the US of A, few people would be insulted by a tip.


Even if I never drove for Uber one day in my life, and Uber said flat out you are not allowed to tip, as a rider I would still throw a five at the guy as I jumped out of the car. I always thought eveyone was like me. Not so much anymore


----------



## JaxBeachDriver

UberHustla said:


> Even if I never drove for Uber one day in my life, and Uber said flat out you are not allowed to tip, as a rider I would still throw a five at the guy as I jumped out of the car. I always thought eveyone was like me. Not so much anymore


I know there are cheap people, but it is really shocking how many people don't tip you even when you go significantly out of your way or above and beyond for them. It was TRULY shocking.


----------



## Ricardo Branson

Sydney Uber said:


> Mr Branson, good to have you onboard.
> What if a 40b company said it wasn't necessary to close the door on the way out, that would be OK?


A no door closing clause would be fine if you knew about it up front when you signed up. Same as the non-tipping policy.

Why sign up to something you disagree with?


----------



## Ricardo Branson

UberHustla said:


> Even if I never drove for Uber one day in my life, and Uber said flat out you are not allowed to tip, as a rider I would still throw a five at the guy as I jumped out of the car. I always thought eveyone was like me. Not so much anymore


Do you tip in Mcdonalds?


----------



## cybertec69

Ricardo Branson said:


> Do you tip in Mcdonalds?


Uber is not McDonald's. Bad analogy Ricardo.


----------



## UberHustla

No I don't eat that garbage. I do tip when I get coffee at Starbucks if that helps


----------



## MKEUber

cybertec69 said:


> Uber is not McDonald's. Bad analogy Ricardo.


Watch out, next you are going to have those idiots in here who say "do you tip your doctor or lawywer, then why tip your Uber driver?"


----------



## CowboyMC

Ricardo Branson said:


> I'm a customer in the UK. I don't tip, and I won't in the future. That said - tipping is not so prevalent for taxi's here.
> ...
> Uber have always made it clear that tips aren't required. I know that when I book & you know that every time you accept a ping. If this situation really doesn't work for you, go and do something else.
> 
> _"When you think everything is someone else's fault, you will suffer a lot. When you realize that everything springs only from yourself, you will learn both peace and joy." - Dalai Lama _
> 
> Good luck.


Tips are NEVER required in the US. But it is customary to tip. Maybe it is not the custom to tip taxis in UK.


----------



## observer

CowboyMC said:


> Tips are NEVER required in the US. But it is customary to tip. Maybe it is not the custom to tip taxis in UK.


Unfortunately, tipping has had to become a custom in the US. Employers have dropped pay so much in the last couple decades, employees have come to expect and rely on tips to survive.


----------



## CowboyMC

observer said:


> Unfortunately, tipping has had to become a custom in the US. Employers have dropped pay so much in the last couple decades, employees have come to expect and rely on tips to survive.


 It has been a custom in the US as long as I can remember (last 40 years at least). When do you think it became a custom?


----------



## observer

CowboyMC said:


> It has been a custom in the US as long as I can remember (last 40 years at least). When do you think it became a custom?


Let me rephrase what I said. Tipping has gone beyond the people that traditionally recieved tips.

I remember tipping restaurant servers being customary. I have always tipped them 10%. I know some argue that it should be 15%-20% because living expenses have gone up. Well, not only have living expenses gone up but so have restaurant meal prices. So I am paying 10% of a higher price.

I used to tip taxi drivers usually 5 bucks or there abouts per ride. (I haven't been in a taxi in 6yrs).

What I was referring to is corporations are now using tips as a way to offset them paying their employees a fair living wage. Everyone has a tip jar. From the sandwich shops, liquor stores, barbers, hairdressers, you name it they've got a tip jar.

One ice cream shop even has their employees SING everytime someone drops in a tip. A MAJOR hotel chain recently started leaving "tip envelopes" for the cleaning ladies, did a whole publicity campaign for it. I've stayed in hundreds of hotel rooms and never left a tip, didn't know I was supposed to leave a tip. But sorry, I wouldn't have left one anyway, and never will. It is the hotels responsibility to pay their employees, not mine.

Tips used to be for good service not to supplement a corporations bottom line. Because in the end every dollar tipped is a dollar the corporation didn't have to pay its employee.

Here is a good article on tipping, almost as long as my post....

http://kitchenette.jezebel.com/the-gratuitous-injustice-of-american-tipping-culture-1608009017


----------



## observer

observer said:


> Let me rephrase what I said. Tipping has gone beyond the people that traditionally recieved tips.
> 
> I remember tipping restaurant servers being customary. I have always tipped them 10%. I know some argue that it should be 15%-20% because living expenses have gone up. Well, not only have living expenses gone up but so have restaurant meal prices. So I am paying 10% of a higher price.
> 
> I used to tip taxi drivers usually 5 bucks or there abouts per ride. (I haven't been in a taxi in 6yrs).
> 
> What I was referring to is corporations are now using tips as a way to offset them paying their employees a fair living wage. Everyone has a tip jar. From the sandwich shops, liquor stores, barbers, hairdressers, you name it they've got a tip jar.
> 
> One ice cream shop even has their employees SING everytime someone drops in a tip. A MAJOR hotel chain recently started leaving "tip envelopes" for the cleaning ladies, did a whole publicity campaign for it. I've stayed in hundreds of hotel rooms and never left a tip, didn't know I was supposed to leave a tip. But sorry, I wouldn't have left one anyway, and never will. It is the hotels responsibility to pay their employees, not mine.
> 
> Tips used to be for good service not to supplement a corporations bottom line. Because in the end every dollar tipped is a dollar the corporation didn't have to pay its employee.
> 
> Here is a good article on tipping, almost as long as my post....
> 
> http://kitchenette.jezebel.com/the-gratuitous-injustice-of-american-tipping-culture-1608009017


I hope I didn't make a lot of enemies with this post .

BTW, for these reasons, I can guarantee Uber will soon add a tip function to the app.


----------



## JaxBeachDriver

Ricardo Branson said:


> A no door closing clause would be fine if you knew about it up front when you signed up. Same as the non-tipping policy.
> 
> Why sign up to something you disagree with?


Speaking for myself, because I believed there was money to be made. I just assumed I was doing it wrong....


----------



## JaxBeachDriver

Correct me if I'm wrong, but everyone tips cabbies. Everyone knows to tip cabbies in the US. Yet, driving with uber, we provide pretty much the exact service only more convenient, and drivers don't get tipped.

Imagine if a fancy, popular new restaurant advertised great earnings for waitresses on a revolutionary new concept. Then they told patrons the tip was included, but it wasn't. The restaurant was so popular, and kept telling the waitstaff they would make money if they did A, and when tjat didnh work out it was B that needed to happen, then C, then D, then, oh, new pricing scheme; we promise you'll make money. Oh, it's been 2 months and you haven't seen the money you thought you'd see? Well, why don't you refer a friend that we can you around with now? We'll pay you one thousand dollars! But don't you dare tell customers a tip would be appreciated!


----------



## UberHustla

JaxBeachDriver said:


> Correct me if I'm wrong, but everyone tips cabbies. Everyone knows to tip cabbies in the US. Yet, driving with uber, we provide pretty much the exact service only more convenient, and drivers don't get tipped.
> 
> Imagine if a fancy, popular new restaurant advertised great earnings for waitresses on a revolutionary new concept. Then they told patrons the tip was included, but it wasn't. The restaurant was so popular, and kept telling the waitstaff they would make money if they did A, and when tjat didnh work out it was B that needed to happen, then C, then D, then, oh, new pricing scheme; we promise you'll make money. Oh, it's been 2 months and you haven't seen the money you thought you'd see? Well, why don't you refer a friend that we can you around with now? We'll pay you one thousand dollars! But don't you dare tell customers a tip would be appreciated!


Don't you know, by not making tips, you're actually making more in tips? At least that's what our partners have found...


----------



## CowboyMC

observer said:


> I hope I didn't make a lot of enemies with this post .
> 
> BTW, for these reasons, I can guarantee Uber will soon add a tip function to the app.


I don't want the tip function. If the clients tipped through Uber, I would have to claim that income on my taxes.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis

UberHustla said:


> Even if I never drove for Uber one day in my life, and Uber said flat out you are not allowed to tip, as a rider I would still throw a five at the guy as I jumped out of the car. I always thought eveyone was like me. Not so much anymore


A lot of the grocery stores here actually say their employees are not allowed to accept tips. But I have foster cats and when cat litter is on sale I will buy 20 of the 35 lb containers at a time. I always tip the poor asshole who ends up loading it for me. I give him the money as he's leaning in the back seat with a container and tell him I know he's forbidden from taking tips but I'm tipping him anyway. I just make sure it's in the car and can't be seen by anyone else. Tipping accomplishes 2 things: acknowledges someone is doing more than the regular job (my cat litter is above and beyond IMHO and so merits a tip) and/or makes up for the crappy wage (often below minimum) that person is making. Many uber drivers are making close to and below minimum wage now AND destroying their cars so it seems to me it's a no brained to tip them. Any pax who has been told by me when asked how it works and I explain what the rates have done and who then doesn't tip and does not tell me they were unaware and apologizes for not having cash (people really sometimes don't carry it anymore) is simply cheap and doesn't give a shit IMO. I actually did a minimum fare last night to a restaurant manager who asked me about how the pay worked and I told her I would get $3.20 of it and she did not tip. The average tip at her upscale restaurant is definitely way more than my FARE. I get average $4 tip on a pizza delivery in a good neighborhood. But all she talked about was how great uber was and what a "great value" it is. I gave her 2 stars. Let some driver who is more desperate than I take her to work next time. If I'm in the area and get her ping hopefully the low rating will remind me.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis

observer said:


> Let me rephrase what I said. Tipping has gone beyond the people that traditionally recieved tips.
> 
> I remember tipping restaurant servers being customary. I have always tipped them 10%. I know some argue that it should be 15%-20% because living expenses have gone up. Well, not only have living expenses gone up but so have restaurant meal prices. So I am paying 10% of a higher price.
> 
> I used to tip taxi drivers usually 5 bucks or there abouts per ride. (I haven't been in a taxi in 6yrs).
> 
> What I was referring to is corporations are now using tips as a way to offset them paying their employees a fair living wage. Everyone has a tip jar. From the sandwich shops, liquor stores, barbers, hairdressers, you name it they've got a tip jar.
> 
> One ice cream shop even has their employees SING everytime someone drops in a tip. A MAJOR hotel chain recently started leaving "tip envelopes" for the cleaning ladies, did a whole publicity campaign for it. I've stayed in hundreds of hotel rooms and never left a tip, didn't know I was supposed to leave a tip. But sorry, I wouldn't have left one anyway, and never will. It is the hotels responsibility to pay their employees, not mine.
> 
> Tips used to be for good service not to supplement a corporations bottom line. Because in the end every dollar tipped is a dollar the corporation didn't have to pay its employee.
> 
> Here is a good article on tipping, almost as long as my post....
> 
> http://kitchenette.jezebel.com/the-gratuitous-injustice-of-american-tipping-culture-1608009017


So when a meal cost $10 you tipped $2 or 20%. Now it's $20 for thst meal and you tip 10% which is the same $2? So if everyone did that the waitress is now making the same in tips as she used to but her rent, food and everything else has doubled but her income hasn't because of your math re the restaurant meal prices? Wow that is just like fuber math. But by accepting lower tips I guess there's more volume for her and she's ACTUALLY making more money. Of course the service sucks because she gas to deal with more customers. But then that's probably an excuse for you to now only tip 5%, right. You're just being cheap. If you can't afford to tip you can't afford the meal. If the service sucks and its the servers fault fine. But using the argument that the cost of the meal has gone up is laughable. EVERYTHING Has Gone Up including tips. As they should.


----------



## Oc_DriverX

Roogy said:


> Mass transit is also more environmentally responsible and better for reducing traffic. If 40 people are leaving from the same general location and going to the same general location at about the same time it makes better sense all around for them to be on 1 bus and not in 40 personal uber taxis made cheap because the driver is getting 25 cents a mile and is too dumb to stop.


I cannot believe that people don't question Uber when it says "we will take 400,00 cars off the road in Europe", etc. Maybe Uber can convince some people not to own cars, but if there is going to be an Uber ride, someone has to own the car! And, while Uber may reduce the demand for parking in certain areas, in reality using Uber results in more miles driven as a whole compared to people taking the same trip in their own vehicle. That is because if the same trip is done via uber, there are dead miles for the driver to reach the person's location that aren't needed when the person drives their own car.

There are not enough journalists asking the right question of Uber!


----------



## jsixis

Syd said:


> California deserves everything they get. They are a prime example of what liberal, left wing ,socialist ****s are doing to them. People Are fleeing California like crazy. The voters allowed this immigration,license debacle to happen. No empathy.


keep seeing that in writing that in reality it is still the 7th largest economic area in the world.


----------



## jsixis

prdelnik666 said:


> Just a standard excuse to keep exploiting people. "Uber said not to tip so I wont". No matter what. In the US people tip just to get their coffee poured at Starbucks. Why would you not tip when you receive an excellent service, bottled water, snacks etc??? If uber says to jump off the bridge I'm sure you will. When you get in an accident because the uber car had bold tires you will remember why you should of tipped. When the rates were decent tipping wasn't an issue and everyone was fine with that. Now at less then 0.70/mile is not ok not to tip anymore. Just not ok. Oh and btw their constant changing of rates and rules without any warning or input from drivers- many people invested their hard earned money when the model was 180 different. They bought cars and were ok with where things were. Not now. But you get what you pay for. Keep being cheap. Enjoy your (un)safe ride.


People in england do not have to work for sub standard wages like here in the USA There is no tipping there, it is considered an insult.
You should travel there sometime. Great people, fun place.


----------



## scrurbscrud

Oc_DriverX said:


> There are not enough journalists asking the right question of Uber!


There's just a lot of pump and dump info in the ride share space currently. And the corporate media are used to prep the investor class for the upcoming bilking, so don't expect too much critical thinking from corporate media, ever, on any subject.


----------



## Ez-Russ

corpsman2012 said:


> The way I see it, just have fun, don't go into these trips expecting these extra tips . If you do receive one then its just a bonus! No one is holding a gun to your head to do this, Especially as a career! If your disgruntled, perhaps its time to look for a different hobby/work.


Another yuppie looking for an excuse not to tip. Cheap cock sucker. You should drop dead.


----------



## observer

Fuzzyelvis said:


> So when a meal cost $10 you tipped $2 or 20%. Now it's $20 for thst meal and you tip 10% which is the same $2? So if everyone did that the waitress is now making the same in tips as she used to but her rent, food and everything else has doubled but her income hasn't because of your math re the restaurant meal prices? Wow that is just like fuber math. But by accepting lower tips I guess there's more volume for her and she's ACTUALLY making more money. Of course the service sucks because she gas to deal with more customers. But then that's probably an excuse for you to now only tip 5%, right. You're just being cheap. If you can't afford to tip you can't afford the meal. If the service sucks and its the servers fault fine. But using the argument that the cost of the meal has gone up is laughable. EVERYTHING Has Gone Up including tips. As they should.


When a meal cost 10 bucks I would have paid 1 dollar which is 10%. However, I'm not old enough to remember 10 dollar meals. most meals today for 1 person are around 20 dllrs. So yes I'll tip 2 bucks, and if the waitress is especially attentive, sometimes a little more.

That being said, I rarely go out to eat alone. I usually go with my family so the bill is usually a hundred bucks or more making the tip at least 10 dollars. If a waitress makes minimum that means I doubled her pay. This doesn't include other patrons she may be serving.

I know some patrons don't tip. But, I think 10 dollars is fair to give someone that may have only spent 10-15 minutes maximum serving us.

My beef is where do you draw the line? What is the difference between a hamburger or fast food joint and a restaurant? How would you feel about Mcdonalds and Burger King putting out a tip jar, or adding a tip line to the reciept?

I would rather companies charge a fair price for their service, pay their employees a fair living wage and forget about tips all together.


----------



## scrurbscrud

I don't think I've had any kind of formal dining meal with a wait person in the last 30 years that I didn't tip 20%.


----------



## Roogy

observer said:


> My beef is where do you draw the line? What is the difference between a hamburger or fast food joint and a restaurant? How would you feel about Mcdonalds and Burger King putting out a tip jar, or adding a tip line to the reciept?
> 
> I would rather companies charge a fair price for their service, pay their employees a fair living wage and forget about tips all together.


Same. I don't like the idea of companies putting it on the consumer to pay their employees directly. I don't like seeing tip jars out.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis

observer said:


> When a meal cost 10 bucks I would have paid 1 dollar which is 10%. However, I'm not old enough to remember 10 dollar meals. most meals today for 1 person are around 20 dllrs. So yes I'll tip 2 bucks, and if the waitress is especially attentive, sometimes a little more.
> 
> That being said, I rarely go out to eat alone. I usually go with my family so the bill is usually a hundred bucks or more making the tip at least 10 dollars. If a waitress makes minimum that means I doubled her pay. This doesn't include other patrons she may be serving.
> 
> I know some patrons don't tip. But, I think 10 dollars is fair to give someone that may have only spent 10-15 minutes maximum serving us.
> 
> My beef is where do you draw the line? What is the difference between a hamburger or fast food joint and a restaurant? How would you feel about Mcdonalds and Burger King putting out a tip jar, or adding a tip line to the reciept?
> 
> I would rather companies charge a fair price for their service, pay their employees a fair living wage and forget about tips all together.


I don't LIKE the tip climate either. But you are not going to change it by not tipping. And if you are in a service where tipping is part of a person's pay then once they know you your service will be accordingly good or bad. I deliver pizza. Almost everyone in good neighborhoods tips. The drivers know who tips. Newbies get TOLD what tip to expect from known customers. If you tip $10 we will ALMOST ALWAYS take your pizza first no matter what addresses are on the way that "should" be dropped off first. If you don't tip or very little and we want to stop and get a cup of coffee we will drop off any other orders first and get or coffee and then you get your pizza. Because if its late and cold we dont care. We dont WANT you to order again. Unless you only order once tipping well is a good move. 
By the way the people that don't tip are usually the most difficult to deal with and if they do call the store to complain they usually piss off the manager so much they get nowhere anyway. Luckily we're a high volume store and upper management only cares if it makes money. Besides if you're a complete dick and do somehow get a free pizza do you really want it alone in a car with the same driver you didn't tip last time? I may not LIKE the tipping culture but it is here and if you don't like it don't patronize places where it is necessary/expected.
FYI years ago when meals were $10 I usually tipped 3 or 4. Because the same effort went into serving them as a bigger meal. The smaller the check the bigger the % IMHO. Same for pizza. If I drive to your house with 1 pizza or 3 the effort and cost on my part is essentially the same. If it's a big order then tipping a smaller % doesn't bother me as those are not that common. I'm much happier to get $15 on a $100 order than $2 on a $10 order. (Yes people will order one sandwich and have it delivered so we do have small orders.) In a restaurant usually the bigger the order the longer you tie up the table. So that's why the % comes in. I pretty much always tip at least 20% ar a restaurant unless the waiter is clearly not busy and treats me like shit. But if I linger or just drink coffee or something I tip way more than 20% because I don't want them to be penalized because I tie up a table that could have made them more money.
Saying I'm not going to leave a decent tip because I don't like the system is like saying I don't like having to pay to get my car serviced because some other makes do it for free and so I'm going to treat the local dealership mechanics like shit.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis

Roogy said:


> Same. I don't like the idea of companies putting it on the consumer to pay their employees directly. I don't like seeing tip jars out.


The only reason those employees don't have a tip jar is they are not allowed to. In case you haven't noticed the places that pay the least treat their employees the worst. I would have no issue with it. But then if they paid them all a living wage and the price of my hamburger doubled I'd be ok with that too. Mcdonalds in Denmark ended up having to pay employees the equivalent of $20/hour and they are still making money there. I figure I should pay what service is worth one way of the other.


----------



## scrurbscrud

I usually ask to talk to the pizza delivery guy to give specific directions, but really just to tell him he get's X amount of tip if the order is still hot. Funny how it works every time.

When I go to a pro game and there are no parking spaces, it's also miraculous how a $20 will magically find an open spot too. They know the rope will open for a little gratuity.

Street capitalism works.


----------



## observer

Fuzzyelvis said:


> I don't LIKE the tip climate either. But you are not going to change it by not tipping. And if you are in a service where tipping is part of a person's pay then once they know you your service will be accordingly good or bad. I deliver pizza. Almost everyone in good neighborhoods tips. The drivers know who tips. Newbies get TOLD what tip to expect from known customers. If you tip $10 we will ALMOST ALWAYS take your pizza first no matter what addresses are on the way that "should" be dropped off first. If you don't tip or very little and we want to stop and get a cup of coffee we will drop off any other orders first and get or coffee and then you get your pizza. Because if its late and cold we dont care. We dont WANT you to order again. Unless you only order once tipping well is a good move.
> By the way the people that don't tip are usually the most difficult to deal with and if they do call the store to complain they usually piss off the manager so much they get nowhere anyway. Luckily we're a high volume store and upper management only cares if it makes money. Besides if you're a complete dick and do somehow get a free pizza do you really want it alone in a car with the same driver you didn't tip last time? I may not LIKE the tipping culture but it is here and if you don't like it don't patronize places where it is necessary/expected.
> FYI years ago when meals were $10 I usually tipped 3 or 4. Because the same effort went into serving them as a bigger meal. The smaller the check the bigger the % IMHO. Same for pizza. If I drive to your house with 1 pizza or 3 the effort and cost on my part is essentially the same. If it's a big order then tipping a smaller % doesn't bother me as those are not that common. I'm much happier to get $15 on a $100 order than $2 on a $10 order. (Yes people will order one sandwich and have it delivered so we do have small orders.) In a restaurant usually the bigger the order the longer you tie up the table. So that's why the % comes in. I pretty much always tip at least 20% ar a restaurant unless the waiter is clearly not busy and treats me like shit. But if I linger or just drink coffee or something I tip way more than 20% because I don't want them to be penalized because I tie up a table that could have made them more money.
> Saying I'm not going to leave a decent tip because I don't like the system is like saying I don't like having to pay to get my car serviced because some other makes do it for free and so I'm going to treat the local dealership mechanics like shit.


I do tip, maybe not to the extent others do but I tip what I think is fair.

Funny, I didn't even think about the pizza guy. I usually tip 2-3 dllrs. Usually the owner himself comes and delivers it and I tip him. Crazy, I feel bad not tipping him, so I do. Now, let me ask you something since you know about pizza delivery, don't most national chains charge a delivery fee? Who gets that? I still tip driver though, because I don't know who gets delivery fee. One of the guys that works with me delivers pizza, he told me most weekends he makes 80 dllrs a night in tips.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis

observer said:


> I do tip, maybe not to the extent others do but I tip what I think is fair.
> 
> Funny, I didn't even think about the pizza guy. I usually tip 2-3 dllrs. Usually the owner himself comes and delivers it and I tip him. Crazy, I feel bad not tipping him, so I do. Now, let me ask you something since you know about pizza delivery, don't most national chains charge a delivery fee? Who gets that? I still tip driver though, because I don't know who gets delivery fee. One of the guys that works with me delivers pizza, he told me most weekends he makes 80 dllrs a night in tips.


I have worked for both dominos and pizza hut. Delivery fee does not go to driver. Dominos box here anyway actually states: delivery fee foes not go yo the driver. Please reward our drivers for their awesomeness". Cool because it can be pointed out if anyone asks. Dominos in my area is paying about 77 cents to the driver for gas. 2 deliveries in the car it's an extra 34 cents or so. If you take 3 or more at a time which is frowned upon but happens if it's busy you don't get any more. This actually does not come anywhere close to IRS cost for operating a vehicle. I deduct mileage above what they pay but I also declare most cash tips. Domino's puts all credit tips in the system so you pay taxes on them and requires you declare cash and if you declared too little can say you're a bad driver because you're making less tips than others. IRS actually points out in info that if you're getting tips not getting a much smaller % on cash tips is a red flag. My store pays minimum wage when in the store and 5 per hour when dispatched. Average deliveries are about 2.5-3 per hr. In My Store. Basically at a $2.25 charge per delivery that means it costs them little to nothing for delivery as opposed to pickup.

pizza Hut pays more per delivery last I checked 95 cents each regardless of how many deliveries in one trip. They also pay minimum wage regardless. I haven't worked at the one in my current area but I have worked at 3 others and there was always more downtime cleaning etc. They are just much less efficient and more annoying to work for. The money was a little less tips there but more take home as they didn't make you declare anything. The net for me in the past was about the same but would have been more if I declared nothing at pizza hut. I don't want to deal with IRS though. Most drivers don't know to do mileage and don't keep track (they think since they're getting something for gas that's it and don't have a clue about wear and tear and mileage deductions) and don't declare tips if they can help it.

Bear in mind this is all stores in nice areas with good tips. Crappy areas have trouble keeping drivers and I would not work in 90% of stores in my city. But lije uber they get drivers. The good ones just won't last or go work in better stores. And other areas may pay differently. I don't know what small local chains do.

I can say that in the end I only count on the tip money for me. By the time taxes are taken out of my check and I pay gas from that it's pretty much gone. I end up with a net of about $3 per hour on my paycheck. So the tips are the "real" income since the check just goes to pay my gas bill for the most part. Thus dies not include depreciation or wear a nd tear though.

So depending on how far you are from the store--how long it takes to get to you--and how much you think the driver should get paid per hour you are basically paying their salary. How much do you think that should be taking into account the car useage?

And yes they nay cut down the time with double deliveries but that evens out with the times there are none.

80 a night sounds good but what mileage is he putting on his car? For 8 hours even if he's getting minimum wage that's 17 an hour before taxes and mileage. Usually no or crappy benefits. Uber at 17/ hour isn't worth it for most and we don't have to do dishes. I get about $15/hr in tips on average with pizza and 10/hr is a bad night at my store. But again I am in a great area. Many get less. I'm also in a relatively cheap city.


----------



## Steve French

CowboyMC said:


> I don't want the tip function. If the clients tipped through Uber, I would have to claim that income on my taxes.


So you won't take a dollar since you have to give 10 cents to uncle sam?


----------



## Fuzzyelvis

Steve French said:


> So you won't take a dollar since you have to give 10 cents to uncle sam?


One of the pizza delivery guys I work with got a $30 tip on a $100 order. *****ed he would have to pay taxes on it. Told him I'd be happy to pay the taxes on it if he gave me the tip....some people are just idiots.

If I were getting nice cash tips on almost every ride I could see not wanting the app but that's just not the case. Also most people tip more when it's on a card so it evens out anyway.


----------



## Boober

UberLuxbod said:


> Rates will only go up if they lose enough drivers to cause supply problems


Absolutely. And you know what the BIGGEST problem is? All these drivers trying to get their little referral fee for bringing in new drivers. Hey that $500 is great for the referrer now but in the long run, it brings down everyone's pay and makes us all even more dispensable. We all need to cut that crap out passing out referral codes. I don't do it. Only if a personal friend wants to sign up through me but I don't advertise it on FB or anywhere. This is the key to Uber's success is this referral program. Its like an MLM in disguise. Uber has a driver on every corner and when you quite driving for peanut shells, there is another shmo right behind to take your place.


----------



## jagmeister

JaxBeachDriver said:


> Funny you should share that. Here's a real quote from an actual email I received from Uber today: "Our logic is that with reduced prices, Uber is able to not just grow demand, but expand the market base of Uber riders who normally wouldn't use Uber due to a price constraint. If we are able to effectively become the default choice of transportation (for instance, for someone who would normally ride the bus) that means a lot more potential riders. With a larger ridership/more riders per rider, our partners will be able to have more trips per hour, will lead to similar or even higher earnings per hour!"
> 
> I have a real issue with them trying to go after bus riders. The reason bus fares (and shuttle fares, etc) are so cheap is because there are 20+ other people (and taxes, etc) sharing the cost of that transport. It's not door-to-door service. It's efficient, be-there-or-get-left transportation, subsidized by the government. One whole car to yourself for the price of a bus? UBERLOGIC!


Uber will make more money, the drivers won't


----------



## CowboyMC

Steve French said:


> So you won't take a dollar since you have to give 10 cents to uncle sam?


 I'll take a dollar in my hand and keep the whole thing. If they don't have cash. I have Square. But if we must have tipping feature, I want to see the tip before I have to rate the client.


----------



## UberLuxbod

Boober said:


> Absolutely. And you know what the BIGGEST problem is? All these drivers trying to get their little referral fee for bringing in new drivers. Hey that $500 is great for the referrer now but in the long run, it brings down everyone's pay and makes us all even more dispensable. We all need to cut that crap out passing out referral codes. I don't do it. Only if a personal friend wants to sign up through me but I don't advertise it on FB or anywhere. This is the key to Uber's success is this referral program. Its like an MLM in disguise. Uber has a driver on every corner and when you quite driving for peanut shells, there is another shmo right behind to take your place.


I actually referred to Uber as a Ponzi scheme.

And I agree why would I cut my own throat for a referral bonus.

Only a very naive Private Hire drivers wants his waters over fished.


----------



## observer

Fuzzyelvis said:


> I have worked for both dominos and pizza hut. Delivery fee does not go to driver. Dominos box here anyway actually states: delivery fee foes not go yo the driver. Please reward our drivers for their awesomeness". Cool because it can be pointed out if anyone asks. Dominos in my area is paying about 77 cents to the driver for gas. 2 deliveries in the car it's an extra 34 cents or so. If you take 3 or more at a time which is frowned upon but happens if it's busy you don't get any more. This actually does not come anywhere close to IRS cost for operating a vehicle. I deduct mileage above what they pay but I also declare most cash tips. Domino's puts all credit tips in the system so you pay taxes on them and requires you declare cash and if you declared too little can say you're a bad driver because you're making less tips than others. IRS actually points out in info that if you're getting tips not getting a much smaller % on cash tips is a red flag. My store pays minimum wage when in the store and 5 per hour when dispatched. Average deliveries are about 2.5-3 per hr. In My Store. Basically at a $2.25 charge per delivery that means it costs them little to nothing for delivery as opposed to pickup.
> 
> pizza Hut pays more per delivery last I checked 95 cents each regardless of how many deliveries in one trip. They also pay minimum wage regardless. I haven't worked at the one in my current area but I have worked at 3 others and there was always more downtime cleaning etc. They are just much less efficient and more annoying to work for. The money was a little less tips there but more take home as they didn't make you declare anything. The net for me in the past was about the same but would have been more if I declared nothing at pizza hut. I don't want to deal with IRS though. Most drivers don't know to do mileage and don't keep track (they think since they're getting something for gas that's it and don't have a clue about wear and tear and mileage deductions) and don't declare tips if they can help it.
> 
> Bear in mind this is all stores in nice areas with good tips. Crappy areas have trouble keeping drivers and I would not work in 90% of stores in my city. But lije uber they get drivers. The good ones just won't last or go work in better stores. And other areas may pay differently. I don't know what small local chains do.
> 
> I can say that in the end I only count on the tip money for me. By the time taxes are taken out of my check and I pay gas from that it's pretty much gone. I end up with a net of about $3 per hour on my paycheck. So the tips are the "real" income since the check just goes to pay my gas bill for the most part. Thus dies not include depreciation or wear a nd tear though.
> 
> So depending on how far you are from the store--how long it takes to get to you--and how much you think the driver should get paid per hour you are basically paying their salary. How much do you think that should be taking into account the car useage?
> 
> And yes they nay cut down the time with double deliveries but that evens out with the times there are none.
> 
> 80 a night sounds good but what mileage is he putting on his car? For 8 hours even if he's getting minimum wage that's 17 an hour before taxes and mileage. Usually no or crappy benefits. Uber at 17/ hour isn't worth it for most and we don't have to do dishes. I get about $15/hr in tips on average with pizza and 10/hr is a bad night at my store. But again I am in a great area. Many get less. I'm also in a relatively cheap city.


Just checked with my friend Saturday, (he only works with us Saturdays) he gets minimum wage, 9 per hour, plus 1 per pizza plus about 9 per hour tips. Pretty good pay.

I think I need to consider delivering pizzas....


----------

